# Squawking Budgie!



## VincentBudgie (Sep 8, 2017)

We've had Vincey for roughly 8 weeks now and she has been eating from my hand (mostly in the evening) and has jumped onto my hand once (!!!) We are taking it super slow with her. She does still seem a little nervous at times but I'm hoping that over time she will gradually trust me more and then she will finally want to come out her cage for a fly etc! (we leave her door open when we're in the same room but she hasn't left the cage yet)

Anyway, I work from home so move her cage into my office during the day and spend alot of time with her there! I chat to her all day whilst I'm working but sometimes she will fly about and squark alot in her cage - and I'm not sure why! She does it if I'm not in the room too. Is there a reason she's doing this?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

She's just doing regular bird stuff- flying and squawking and very normal behaviours and it doesn't mean there's anything wrong with her.  
If you are able to read her body language and she is getting used to your attention, she might be calling more for attention. If she comes towards you if you approach her cage she's more receptive to you, which is a good thing. Otherwise, it might just be her 'yelling' time of the day!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Birds love to make noise -- some birds more than others. 
Over time you'll come to recognize her patterns of interaction and it will become easier for you to interpret what see means by different sounds.*


----------

